# Ammo shortage



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been trying to find some 9mm ammo, so I can take one of my pistols to the range and do some plinking with my FIL. So far, I've had very little luck finding any. I've tried a couple different Academy's, Wally World and Bass Pro. Even online, everything is sold out and backordered. There are dozens of people standing in the aisles near the ammo just milling around like a bunch of cattle waiting on the rancher to deliver the hay. I don't get it. I can understand the fiasco with the AR's or AK's or the 30 rd mags etc, but AMMO? C'mon people, ammo is *not *going to be banned. Relax! :headknock


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ammo WILL be taxed heavily.. Just wait.

It won't go away, but be too pricey to afford. They'll get what they want...sadly. We need real people in congress to stand up.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I've got 1000 rds of 9mm Blazer on backorder from Midway with an expected delivery date of 4-25-13.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> Ammo WILL be taxed heavily.. Just wait.
> 
> It won't go away, but be too pricey to afford. They'll get what they want...sadly. We need real people in congress to stand up.


Is this something that you read on the internet or something that your congressman told you at dinner?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

here you go bud...they are fast on delivery as well, TX company:

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/index.php/cName/pistol-ammo-9mm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Academy in webster has some as of 5 minutes ago


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> I've been trying to find some 9mm ammo, so I can take one of my pistols to the range and do some plinking with my FIL. So far, I've had very little luck finding any. I've tried a couple different Academy's, Wally World and Bass Pro. Even online, everything is sold out and backordered. There are dozens of people standing in the aisles near the ammo just milling around like a bunch of cattle waiting on the rancher to deliver the hay. I don't get it. I can understand the fiasco with the AR's or AK's or the 30 rd mags etc, but AMMO? C'mon people, ammo is *not *going to be banned. Relax! :headknock


I had the same problem yesterday at wally world and two different Academy stores.. can't even get 22 longs to take my grandkids target shooting this sat...I was able to get one box of 50, 40 caliber...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Right on, thanks guys. 

And by the way, the President cannot levy taxes, only Congress can levy taxes.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Its getting out of hand for sure....


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

The mass panic/hysteria with all of the over priced AR's has run over to other weapons and unfortunately ammo. I try to do what you have been doing and just hit stores and I will pick up some here and there. 

I keep seeing the same couple of people listing ammo on the classifieds, and I believe people are finding the ammo and buying all of it and then posting it on the internet for a profit. That's the only way I can explain it, and with people like that the store shelves will stay empty. 

Last week I went into Wal Mart and found 400 rds (4 100 packs) of .45, did I buy all of them... no. I bought two and as soon as a guy walking by heard what I was getting he bought the other two. Most ammo doesn't even hit the shelves, people are waiting...stalking the shelves or they know someone who gives them a heads up when its coming in etc. 

I know multiple shops have large orders in, and I think production will catch up some here in the coming weeks. 

Try your local mom and pop types gun shops, I've found two locally that haven't raised prices and usually have ammo in stock. 

Just FYI


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I went into Wal Mart in Gonzales a couple of weeks ago looking for some 380acp. The shelves were empty, and I mean empty. A sales lady asked if she could help me, and I said well, it looks like you are out of ammo. She said a guy came in the day before and bought every box of ammo they had. She said she asked if he had that many guns, and he told her no, but I will have the ammo for sale at twice what I'm paying for it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Check with Natchez on line.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw 6 -100 rd boxes of .380 at Wally world yesterday.
No 9mm
only personal protection .45

The lady there told me, that WM is not ordering ammo from the mfg. until they find out if and how laws will change. Apperently they make huge orders but it takes time to produce.
If you ask me. WM kills them on price and the mfg. can make a much better profit with other retail outlets. It being made but not faster than it can be produce.

It might be worth putting in an order with Freedomunition as they are still fullfilling order as they are made.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

craftkr said:


> I keep seeing the same couple of people listing ammo on the classifieds, and I believe people are finding the ammo and buying all of it and then posting it on the internet for a profit.


It's leeches like that that I wish we would go to a minimum posts for classifieds. Like I said in the post Mont had about it, I am just making a list of those I won't do business with.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

craftkr said:


> The mass panic/hysteria with all of the over priced AR's has run over to other weapons and unfortunately ammo. I try to do what you have been doing and just hit stores and I will pick up some here and there.
> 
> I keep seeing the same couple of people listing ammo on the classifieds, and I believe people are finding the ammo and buying all of it and then posting it on the internet for a profit. That's the only way I can explain it, and with people like that the store shelves will stay empty.
> 
> ...


Yes I see these people price gouging and hoarding bullets. Screwed up. I have been to Academy 6 times for ammo for general hunting use and came out empty handed all six times.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Try sportman's guide .com, they seem to have plenty of ammo


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

All the websites I have looked at say 3-7 week delivery est.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

if you need ammo for deer hunting you better order it now and get it just in time for season to open.


----------



## merlin704 (Aug 2, 2012)

www.freedommunitions.com

I buy all my ammo from them.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Is this something that you read on the internet or something that your congressman told you at dinner?


They actually were looking at working that angle early in obama's first term. Back then they knew how difficult gun reform would be, so that was Holder's back door way to affect gun ownership. Fast and Furious blew up in their face though and they dropped the ammo tax plan. Fox news reported on it but I doubt any of the others did.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

rut-ro said:


> if you need ammo for deer hunting you better order it now and get it just in time for season to open.


 Pathetic, but true.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

rwnitro said:


> Try sportman's guide .com, they seem to have plenty of ammo


Just checked, maybe a 3 week wait but got some 22 lr and .308 ordered :texasflag

So at least I will have some plinking ammo/ferral cat ammo and then some rounds to choot some hogs with.... hwell:

thanks, I don't know why I never checked sportsmans guide for ammo


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Gulf Coast Tactical Supply in Lake Jackson TX had some 9mm the other
day I bought. Said they had plenty more.
Look up on Google as I can't look up anything gun related here at work.

*Business Name:* Gulf Coast Tactical Supply

*Phone #:* (979) 480-0908

*Address:* 104 Parking Way St TX 77566

*City:* Lake Jackson

*State:* TX

*Zipcode:* 77566


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

DiveMaster said:


> Gulf Coast Tactical Supply in Lake Jackson TX had some 9mm the other
> day I bought. Said they had plenty more.
> Look up on Google as I can't look up anything gun related here at work.
> 
> ...


The owners are awesome people to deal with! We are in there all the time. They are well stocked and also offer chl and gun safety classes. Also if you are doing mail order they have an ffl...I think they charge $35.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

DiveMaster said:


> Gulf Coast Tactical Supply in Lake Jackson TX had some 9mm the other
> day I bought. Said they had plenty more.


Right on. I'll run by there today. Thanks!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

bearintex said:


> It's leeches like that that I wish we would go to a minimum posts for classifieds. Like I said in the post Mont had about it, I am just making a list of those I won't do business with.


good idea


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

bearintex said:


> It's leeches like that that I wish we would go to a minimum posts for classifieds. Like I said in the post Mont had about it, I am just making a list of those I won't do business with.


We do have minimum membership requirements here to even be able to post in that section. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/announcement.php?f=92&a=28

People constantly complaining about them is exactly why I got rid of them last time. It's also specifically against the posted rules here.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php see number 33


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

got this on the http://www.freedommunitions.com/
*Important Notice:* There is currently a *severe component shortage* in the Ammunition Industry which prevents us from completely filling all orders at this time.

*.*


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Standing in the academy just north off almeda mall and they have 30 boxes of monarch .380 50 round boxes still sitting on the shelf. Probably 15 boxes of .380 blazer and 5 or so of hornady critical defense in .380. 

11:20 Wednesday


----------



## merlin704 (Aug 2, 2012)

sea ray said:


> got this on the http://www.freedommunitions.com/
> *Important Notice:* There is currently a *severe component shortage* in the Ammunition Industry which prevents us from completely filling all orders at this time.
> 
> *.*


They have 115gr 9mm FMJ in stock.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I had the same issue. No 9mm anywhere. Had to order from Midway USA. They're selection was weak though too.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I was just at Carters Country in Pasadena and they had some 115 FMJ behind the counter.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is what I was told by a distributor rep:

- Ammo is pretty much gone from every distributor. I'm sure hunting specific ammo is still there, but 9mm, .45, 223, 7.62x39 etc are gone. 
- Ammo pricing had several tiers based on the volume the dealer sold. All ammo will be at the highest pricing no matter the volume the dealer used to sell/order. 
- There are no terms for ammo or firearms currently. This means that they have to pay 30 days after receipt. They used to get 60 or 90 days to pay. Not now. 
- Ammo is on allocation. If the distributor receives 100 cases of ammo and supplies 50 dealers, they each get 2 cases. Now the dealer that used to sell ammo for X will now sell for Y like the smaller stores. 

Due to shortages, ammo and firearm prices will go up. The dealers need to keep the doors open and the lights on. This means everything will go up so they can afford to keep the business open. The supply will be slow, so they need to make enough to cover their expenses when there is no product to sell. 

The same 9mm ammo I purchased the day before the Newton shooting for $250 shipped is now $450 for example. 223/5.56 was up to $750/1000 for PMC. Price gouging? Maybe, but the dealers have bills to pay. If they have no product to sell then they can't make any money. Not knowing when they will have more in stock makes it harder. I sorta expected something to happen with the elections so I did a lot of purchasing the past few years. Thankfully I do not need anything right now. I have ample stock in the calibers I shoot. 

Given there were 2.8 million background checks with the FBI in December alone (record set), I suspect it is not going to slow down. With all the talk about bans people are buying what they can. I have heard 8-10 month backorders on all AR type weapons and lower receivers. I'm sure we will see ammo prices go up even more. Reloading component prices went up last year, and I'm sure that will trickle into loaded ammo prices.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Carrolls gun shop in Wharton had an 18 wheeler unloading boxes upon boxes of various ammo when I stopped by around 12:30pm today.


----------

